# Test, Npp, Mast and Var Log ( PSL Products )



## crackrbaby (Feb 14, 2015)

_*PuritySourceLabs.com*_
_*Product Log and Bloodwork*_






*

First, I would like to thank PuritySourceLabs.com for choosing me to test there products in exchange for a Detailed Online Journal and Bloodwork. The bloodwork will be done during the last 3 weeks of the cycle.
The products arrived in a timely manner and Professionally packed. The products ( pictured above ) look amazing. Each vial is filled Exactly the same and the contents are crystal clear. Looks Tasty! 
*​*
Cycle Layout = 12 weeks @:
1.5 cc/mL- Test E Monday & Thursday = 3 cc/mL or 750Mg per week
1.3 cc/mL- NPP EOD = 4.5 cc/ml or 455 Mg per week
1.3 cc/mL- Mast P EOD= 4.5 cc/mL or 455 Mg per week
50mg Anavar ED for the last 8 Weeks of the cycle. 
Note: Test E ( Slow acting ester ) has been started 3 weeks prior to starting the faster acting esters ( Npp, Mast )

Stats:
Age: 31
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 200
BF%: ~11-12% 

Journal:
Throughout this journal, I will be updating frequently with Pictures, Weight, Measurements and overall sense of well being. I am not going to layout my diet or workout plan, because individual needs will be different. I'll let you know when I break Pr's and when something should be noted.

Goals:
Gain as much Mass/Size as possible during the first 6 weeks of the cycle, then transit to a lower calorie cut style cycle during the last 6 weeks. 

General Weekly Workout:
Monday - Legs
Tuesday - Chest
Wednesday - Rest
Thursday - Back
Friday - Rest
Saturday - Arms
Sunday - Cardio
Lets Start this Mudafuka! 



*


----------



## rangerjockey (Feb 14, 2015)

Looking forward to following your progression, I am putting together a similar program. Yet to finalize it.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Feb 14, 2015)

Well we are looking forward to this, at 6'3 200lbs BF%: ~11-12% we're going to see some drastic changes. You should drop some body fat and gain some solid muscle. Pictures will tell.


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 17, 2015)

_*Update:*_
The pinning of all PSL's products are painless and flow great through my 25g Pins.
Since bumping up the test to 750mg ( 4 weeks ago ) and just adding the NPP and Mast ( 1 week ago ), my strength and weight has steadily been climbing ( 206 lbs ) .
Vascularity has gone up and some slight acne has appeared.
Nothing to major to note yet, but the shits about to hit!

_*Pre-Cycle Pic: 200 Lbs*_





_*Week 4 750 Test
Week 1 455 Npp & 455 Mast*_


----------



## crackrbaby (Feb 20, 2015)

_*
Update:*_

*Things are going Great!
- Pinning is Painless 
- Weight is slowly climbing
- Staying Lean
- Strength and aggressiveness are on the rise!
*
Again, this is still really early in the cycle, but everything's coming together nicely. I can literally FEEL a difference rolling on.
Without change to my diet, and without change in my workout routine, I have gained size and leaned out quite a bit, especially for only being on the NPP and Mast for just now reaching 2 weeks.
I cannot wait to add the Var into the equation!

Also something I missed in my cycle layout:
*15mg Exemestane ED
.25mg Prami ED

Picture Update:
*


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for creating this log.


----------



## GOTGrowth (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree its nice to see the progress someone makes when they put in the work. Its motivating for everyone no matter what level of expirence they have.,


----------



## kubes (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks for the log. I will be following along


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 2, 2015)

been following bro. Any updates?


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry guys. Got a good update coming tonight. Things have been progressing nicely


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 2, 2015)

_*Update: Week 4
*_




:headbang:*The VAR has STARTED!*:headbang:​
*Getting Harder Daily!
- Strength is UP 
- Weight has been bouncing +/- 2 lbs
- Acne has calmed

Shits kicking ASS right now!*
* I honestly don't know where to start.. Everything almost seemed to kick in last week at the same time.. On top of the var.. 
 I have leaned out, hardened up, and my strength.. holy shit.. I'm afraid i'm going to break something.. Any of you guys understand what I mean? 
 I've also had NO libido problems at all.. Quite the Opposite happening!**

On a side note. I've had a really good sense of well being.. I don't know if its gear related, but I like it.
I'm also probably going to have bloods done sooner than expected.. I've got to have some other bloods done at the end of this month, so I'll probably have my Test tested also. 

7 Weeks on 750Mg's of Test E Should Put me somewhere in the 4k range.. I Posted bloods up, using another companies Test. I ran 750mg Per week, split into 2x's a week. It landed me at 4780..
 Lets see how PSL compares *:food-smiley-019:*

Picture Update:
*


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 11, 2015)

Getting bloods this week!


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 11, 2015)

Bike week!


----------



## Zuespas (Mar 14, 2015)

I've done the same cycle as you minus the var a few years ago. Nice cycle! 

NPP is one of my fav off season compounds, great strength and feel good. Keep killing it man!


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 17, 2015)

750mg Test E per week Blood Results

​


----------



## srd1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice log brother!!!


----------



## GOTGrowth (Mar 18, 2015)

* 4760 ng/dl NICE NUMBERS  *





crackrbaby said:


> 750mg Test E per week Blood Results
> 
> ​


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 18, 2015)

That test booster must really work !


----------



## crackrbaby (Mar 30, 2015)

Best cycle thus far! Great mood and overall feeling great. I've actually downed my var dose to 40mg per day, I was looking waay to hard for my personal liking!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for posting up the bloodwork.  BTW, all your levels are great, except high serum test level...lol.
I can see a difference when I go back and look through the pics.  You look great.  Tell me a bit about your diet if you have a chance.


----------

